# How many points events?



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

How many points events, or just regular events does everyone else usually get in a season of SOLO II action? This season we were supposed to have 8 points events, but now I guess it's down to 6 because we can't go to the BMW plant for some reason  . How about everyone else, does your season seem sadly short?


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

My region (TRSCCA ) usually gets 20 or so. This year, it looks like only 13.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*ARRGH.*

Our region has 8-9. This is why I compete in two different organizations. They alternate weekends so it works perfect.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2002)

Our region has 11 point events, you have to at least enter 6 events to be eligible. www.etrscca.org


----------

